# Sliced my wife's throat. :)



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Had to wake up early to slice my wife's throat for school. She wanted something that wouldn't cover her face for her classroom she's an aide in.

If it's still in decent shape when she comes home, I'll post a pic of it.

My day off, now to get some more sleep....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Pictures!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

No kidding....post something like this and tease us with no pictures!!

Shame shame!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Had to wake up early to slice my wife's throat for school.


How often do you get to say that and not get a visit from the cops? Ah Halloween.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yep, that's teh beauty of it. Really officer...it was just make-up....


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Well....


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

*Dr Morbius crosses his arms and taps his foot impatiently*
We're WAITING!!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

> *Dr Morbius crosses his arms and taps his foot impatiently*
> We're WAITING!!


hahahaha.. yeah dangnabit! knocks on the screen.. comeon.. share with us....


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Where's the pictures?!? 

Scott


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, here ya go. 

This is after an 8 hour day at work, but it will give ya an idea of how it held up.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks good Sickie!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks, play.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

looks awesome!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yuck. That is really good!


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats great....albeit pretty morbid for a school appearance.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL I suppose it may be, but these kids don't flinch anymore at gore with all the movies and tv shows they watch.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow, really realistic!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks. My wife had asked me a couple days before to do this, but I totally forgot. So when she reminded me the night before, I was like D'oh!!!

LOL So, a couple hours with latex and cotton creating the prosthetic, and half an hour in the make-up chair the following morn and she was off to work bleeding happily.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

What kind of blood did you use for this Sickie?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My own concoction. People laugh when I tell them and say it can't work, but I swear- it's my favorite look of blood so far. It sticks well, dries to a shiney consistance and "freezes" on the skin even to the consistance of drops when it dries. Stays a nice dark consistancy for film and doesn't pink out. Best of all, it's cheap.

Hershey's Chocolate Syrup and Red Food Coloring. It stains clothes, but I haven't had a problem with it staining skin on actors.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

that was allowed at a school? wow. my old highschool would never have let anyone dress like that. teacher or student.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

It was worth the wait. If she wasn't smiling in the pic you'd think it was real


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Nancj. 

My wife works with special ed kids, and even the low level weren't phased. heh


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

Excellent! I love it.
Very realistic!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh my gawd!
Did she go to the school nurse and ask for a bandaid? LOL!

That reminds me of the movie "Summer School".


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Killer rabbits! 

The bandaid request would hav been hilarious!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My wife wanted me to explain that she wore color on her teeth that day, and although most of it wore off during lunch except for a small section, she does not usually have something stuck in her teeth! LOL


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

oh yeah sure excuses! lol

Love it! It made me flinch and i've laughed at Saw 3's gore!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice to know that my SFX is appreciated. Thanks, guys.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Whatever you say sickie..... Nice work


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

"Excuse me, I feel like something is caught in my throat."


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks Great Sickie

what are the proportions you use for the blood?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry Lilly, first time I've seen your post. I usually just measure by eye. 'til I gets what I wants. heh Too little red and it will look brown, too much red and it will look...well....halloweenish cheap red. heh There is a nice between that makes a dark red.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

WOW! great job SI! can't believe that is choc syrup!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Works for me in the indie films too, AZ.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

LOL. She should have put a small bandaid across it. 

That would have been really funny.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I didn't think about that, d! LOL


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

i love it. i was just a zombie extra in a no budget film, they used Caro, i wish they had used chocolate syrup. (would have tasted a lot better, yuck)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL I started way back using Caro. I didn't like the way it pinked out, so i changed rather quickly. heh


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow Sickie, that is awesome! You said you madfe the prosthetic out of ctton and latex...do you have a tutorial for that? I could use some prosthetics in my haunt. Thanks.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

No tutorial pennywise, but it really isn't super hard to do. You can soak your brush for latex in soapy water, or just use disposables. Here's a quick description:

On a cookie sheet, mirror or glass surface paint your latex in the "footprint" you want with a brush. Paint the shape LARGER than what you want your wound to be. The thin edge helps blend into the skin. Try to keep the edge irregular in shape. It helps to keep people from picking up on straight edges and bisymmetrical (sp?) designs.

Let dry. (You can use a hairdryer, air dry, or put into the oven for a few minutes on the lowest setting.)

Paint over the footprint again, and this time add unrolled cotton balls on top of the painted latex.

Paint the cotton with latex. You'll find it turns almost into the consistency of delicate clay.

Shape the wound with anything. Pencil tip, fork, plastic knife, toothpick, etc. until it looks good to you.

Let dry. (I am impatient, so in the oven it goes on the lowest setting while I peer through the glass and check every few minutes. When dry, take out and let cool.)

Take a razor blade and carefully peel up the edges, powdering with talc and a blush brush as you go so it won't stick to itself.

Do a basic paint job on the prosthetic. (black looks deep, white looks like bone or ligaments, etc)

When ready apply the prosthetic with pros-aide or spirit gum, or whatever. (Be sure to have remover for later.)

Stipple latex over the edges of the prosthetic and skin. (you can even apply some latex and rip off sections for a fresh ripped skin or raspberry look, bruises, smaller cuts, etc)

Blend cosmetics into the prosthetic and the skin.

Paint with blood. I use my own choc recipe, but whatever floats your boat. Keep in mind too much distracts from your artwork. You can splatter some with a toothbrush dipped in the blood and running your thumb over the bristles, you can drip the blood by finger or spoon, smears with rag, etc.

and voila! You are done! Not super hard, but it does take some time...keep in mind, blood can hide mistakes if you plan it right.


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

Cool. Seems pretty easy to do. Thanks a lot sickie.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

you betcha. We all share here.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

yukkk! nice job.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's really cool. Looks very realistic.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks folks. Hopefully people can use this as an example for themselves.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats really nice


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks, Draik.  She hasn't mentioned anything about this year yet.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

What kind of paint do you use to paint the latex?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Regular make-up, with flesh colored latex.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice work Sickie!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks, Bloodhound.


----------

